# rclark227's 2019 Lawn Journal



## rclark227 (Aug 20, 2019)

*Section/Zone 4 & 5 Fall 2019 Overseed Project*

Hello all,

I wanted to start an online journal so that I could keep all my notes and progress all in one place. We purchased our new home in May 2018. We are in USDA Zone 8(b), Transition Zone. Being that we purchased late in the Spring, I focused on the mowing, the soil and fertilization. The previous owner did not take much care of the lawn and landscape. I have a lot of work ahead of me. The lawn was covered in various weeds. Most noticeable was creeping charlie, specifically in Zone/Section 6. I have broken my property down to Zones/Sections to help me understand the square footage of each area and allows me to track what applications I have done to the each zone/section. Fall of 2018, I over seeded Zone 1-3 with *SSS1000 Tall Fescue Blend* and had pretty good results. Fall of 2019, I over seeded Zone 1-6 with *GCI Premium Turf Type Fescue Blend*. I wanted share and document what I have and will be doing to Zone 4 & 5 and if I can keep up with this online journal, I will share progress in the other zones as well. :thumbup:

Zone 4 & 5 June 2018, after deck was built



Zone 4 June 2019



Zone 5 June 2019 ( Getting the grill ready for some BBQ  )



October 13, 2019

Zone 4 & 5 are a total of roughly 1000 SQ FT. The areas are mostly broad leaf weeds and a little common or wild Bermuda here and there (the Bermuda will be a separate battle in itself). I have scalped Zone 4 & 5 down to about 1 to 1 1/2 inch and aerated the areas using 3 -4 passes. I then applied Lesco Starter fert 18-24-12 at 4.2 lb per 1000 SQ FT, over seeded the area at 6 lbs per 1000 with *GCI Premium Turf Type Fescue Blend*. Used my lawn roller to try and make sure that we had good seed to soil contact. Next, I sprayed 6 oz of RGS and 1 tps of Tenacity. Finally, I covered any bare area with peat moss and gave both zones/sections a 20 minute watering.

In Zone 4 it is a really narrow area, so I used an oscillating sprinkler, Zone 5 I used an impact sprinkler. They are both connected to an Orbit timer that is set to water 3 times a day 8:55 AM, 12:25 PM and 4:25 PM.

Zone 5 October 2019 after over seed work


----------



## rclark227 (Aug 20, 2019)

Saturday, I was able to mow zones 1-3. I did not have time to mow zone 6 as we were going out of town to see my niece perform at Virginia State University's Home Coming celebrations. Sunday we received about 2.5 inches of rain. The rain was much needed for our area. It was a constant rain, it rained hard a few times, it did not cause a wash out in my seeding areas. This morning before leaving for work, I did see grass babies in zones 4 & 5 !! :banana: :banana:

They sprouted sometime over the weekend. I'm calling it 6-7 days germination. Pretty much what I expected.



Tenacity is starting to show signs of activity. The weather has been cool so it is taking a little more time to work into the weeds. I am seeing bleaching of weeds and other targeted plants as per the label.


----------



## rclark227 (Aug 20, 2019)

Before leaving for work today I noticed lots of new sprouts in zone 5 and a lot more bleaching from Tenancity on broad leaf weeds. Grabbed a quick shot


----------



## rclark227 (Aug 20, 2019)

This past weekend was a busy one. Zone 1-3 and Zone 6 got mowed 2 in HOC. Zone 1-3 got .72 lb N/K of Carbon X and Zone 6 got .72lb N/K of 18-24-12 starter fert. I noticed a little fungal activity in Zone 1 and 2 in newly over seeded areas so I applied Scott's disease X and watered in. We got a good rain on Sunday, 10/27 so it should get the fungicide down into the plants as needed. Zones 4 and 5 are filling in nicely and will be ready for their first mow and 2nd round of 18-24-12 this weekend 11/2 . Here are some updated images of Zone 4 and 5

Zone 4 (10 days post germination)





Zone 5 ( 10 days post germination )

Bad lighting .. I will need to get a better image



Zone 5 has some bare areas that I think seed may have been washed away during the heavy rains we had a week ago. I might drop some more seed down to fill in those areas. I might leave it until spring. Not sure. Zones 4 and 5 are Looking pretty good though.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I second pennstater. It looks like you had a good outcome.


----------



## rclark227 (Aug 20, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> Looking good :thumbsup:


Thanks, Pennstater2005!


----------



## rclark227 (Aug 20, 2019)

social port said:


> I second pennstater. It looks like you had a good outcome.


Thanks, social port!


----------



## rclark227 (Aug 20, 2019)

This weekend I was able to mow Zones 1 -6. I also applied the second application of 18-24-12 to Zones 4 and 5. Temps are much cooler and even got down to 40 degrees Fahrenheit at night this past week. We are getting rain on a weekly basis now. I have stopped irrigation at this point. Things are looking good. 

Zone 4 is filling in nicely, color is good. Noticing some broad leaf weeds popping up.





Zone 5 has some bare areas as discussed in previous post. but I am just going to wait until Spring to over seed those small areas. Color is good. Noticing some broad leaf weeds popping up



I am debating on whether I should do a low rate 0-0-20 dithiopyr app for Poa A suppression. Or should I just let it ride and go Prodiamine in the Spring? What are your thoughts on late season Pre-emergent?


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

It's coming in nice and thick! I think Prodiamine this fall is the way to go, but you might have to wait a little longer to make the drop (check the label for # of weeks after seeding [or germination] before you can apply). This will give you a several months of protection. If you need to spot seed in the spring, just disturb those small areas to break the barrier. A split app of Dimension in the spring should do the trick (it has a little postemegence control of crabgrass). Prodiamine in the spring may give too many months of protection where you have to disturb everything to overseed in the fall. Hopefully, you'll get others to pipe up with their opinions.


----------



## rclark227 (Aug 20, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> It's coming in nice and thick! I think Prodiamine this fall is the way to go, but you might have to wait a little longer to make the drop (check the label for # of weeks after seeding [or germination] before you can apply). This will give you a several months of protection. If you need to spot seed in the spring, just disturb those small areas to break the barrier. A split app of Dimension in the spring should do the trick (it has a little postemegence control of crabgrass). Prodiamine in the spring may give too many months of protection where you have to disturb everything to overseed in the fall. Hopefully, you'll get others to pipe up with their opinions.


Thanks for the feedback, Chris! I put down a granular app of Prodiamine 0-0-7 last March at 6lb per 1000 and I got pretty good Crabgrass control. I am kind of worried about the efficacy of Prodiamine if I apply it again this fall, that is why I was thinking dithiopyr. I am going to be wanting to apply Prodiamine again next Spring.


----------



## rclark227 (Aug 20, 2019)

This past weekend was pretty layed back. Temp was 71 degrees. I only mulch mowed, trimmed and pulled some weeds. HOC 2". Zones 4 and 5 are looking good and filling in nicely. We had some nights close to freezing and so the Bermuda is starting to check out.

Zone 1 Starting to see Bermuda check out in certain areas. Color is looking good



Zone 2 Starting to see Bermuda check out in certain areas. Color is looking good.



Zone 4 Still looking good and filling in nicely



This upcoming weekend, I am hoping to get down another .72lb N/K of Carbon X on all zones (applied 2.25lb N/K to zones 1-3 and 1.5lb N/K to Zones 4-6 so far this fall,), weather permitting. We are supposed to get rain and winds. Sort of like a light Nor'easter.

We are getting to the time of the year where we still have growth, but things are beginning to slow down. I got a good amount of clippings from this weekends mow. We still have a few more weeks of mowing.


----------



## rclark227 (Aug 20, 2019)

Not much to report from this past weekend. It rained the entire weekend. They are calling for rain this coming Saturday too. But only a slight chance for Sunday. I am hoping to be able to get out and get down another .72lb N/K in Zones 4-6. We will see.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Filling in very nicely :thumbup:


----------



## rclark227 (Aug 20, 2019)

Powhatan said:


> Filling in very nicely :thumbup:


Thanks @Powhatan :thumbup:


----------

